# Ruined Anniversary



## sicktomystomach2 (Aug 2, 2012)

My husband was on his way home, having to take the long way home because of traffic, but nonetheless got home in record time. I didn't even hear him pull in. I heard the door slam and came out immediately to see who it was, and it was my husband, he started for the bathroom and I went to give him a kiss, he looked at me with this look of quizzical anger in his face and said "what the f___ are you doing?", I said trying to give you a kiss and wish you a happy anniversary”, and then he proceeded to close the door in my face. He came out got a beer, said “why is my chair upstairs, I put it downstairs?” and went to take a shower. He then sat upstairs and started watching t.v. I was already dressed and ready when he got home and was waiting to go out to dinner. I went upstairs and saw him lying down and asked him what the F____ was his problem and he said "you weren't at the door waiting for me with a beer in your hand" and wasn't ready". Of course this was just an excuse to behave badly towards me and said “I can't believe that is why you said that to me and there is no way in hell that I would ever get you a beer after talking to me that way”. I really truly think he is bi-polar. I said to him, if I told anyone that you talked to me that way for the reason you gave, they would say you are out of your mind. He said “no they wouldn't, and I don't care what anyone thinks”. So If you husband did this to you, what would you do? I am at a loss!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I would have treated myself to a nice dinner out - if I was already ready to go. Hubs can sit at home with his beer and be angry all he wants, but I don't have to hang around for it. :nono:


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

What would I do?

Easy one - DIVORCE

He is an azzhole


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

southern wife said:


> I would have treated myself to a nice dinner out - if I was already ready to go. Hubs can sit at home with his beer and be angry all he wants, but I don't have to hang around for it. :nono:


This....Just to get out of the negativity.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry, but the guy sounds like a penis.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

wiigirl said:


> This....Just to get out of the negativity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:iagree: It also shows hubs that I won't put up with his attitude. If he expects me to hang around, he needs to change his ways. If his bad attitude continues, then he just doesn't care enough about me and the relationship, and it's time to move on.

Sorry he did this to you!


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

I know how you feel, My wife goes into a severe emotional tailspin starting about 5 days before our anniversary until the day itself is over. Her antics over the years include disappearing, throwing things around, name calling, demanding we break up ... I truly think she has intimacy problems and the anniversary event triggers them. Reading your post surfaces some of those bad memories, but I still try to love her the best I can


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

southern wife said:


> Hubs can sit at home with his beer and be angry all he wants, but I don't have to hang around for it. :nono:


...and HUNGRY...while you treat yourself to a nice dinner.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow. Did you talk to him earlier in the day about meeting him at the door ready to go & with a beer for him or is this something he just expects?

Is this anger normal behavior for him?

If so, he has some serious anger issues and I am sorry you are living with this.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Is it possible he had a really bad day at work and as taking it out on you? There's no excuse for treating you that way...I'm just grasping at straws.


----------



## Wanting1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Even a bad day at work doesn't excuse that kind of behavior on your anniversary! If this was typical behavior, I would find a better life for myself in a better place far away from a man who thought so little of me.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I would have told him take the door and left myself to treat myself to dinner. No way would I put up with that kind of behavior. No one treats me like that in MY house or outside of it.


----------



## MrsKeepTrying (Jul 31, 2012)

I bet he forgot your anniversary and was trying to cover it up. He certainly sucks at it, that's for sure.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

He sounds kinda like a jerk, if this behavior is any indicator. Is he always like that? If you can help it, try to find a way to remember that it's not your fault and you shouldn't put up with it.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

sicktomystomach2 said:


> My husband was on his way home, having to take the long way home because of traffic, but nonetheless got home in record time. I didn't even hear him pull in. I heard the door slam and came out immediately to see who it was, and it was my husband, he started for the bathroom and I went to give him a kiss, he looked at me with this look of quizzical anger in his face and said "what the f___ are you doing?", I said trying to give you a kiss and wish you a happy anniversary”, and then he proceeded to close the door in my face. He came out got a beer, said “why is my chair upstairs, I put it downstairs?” and went to take a shower. He then sat upstairs and started watching t.v. I was already dressed and ready when he got home and was waiting to go out to dinner. I went upstairs and saw him lying down and asked him what the F____ was his problem and he said "you weren't at the door waiting for me with a beer in your hand" and wasn't ready". Of course this was just an excuse to behave badly towards me and said “I can't believe that is why you said that to me and there is no way in hell that I would ever get you a beer after talking to me that way”. I really truly think he is bi-polar. I said to him, if I told anyone that you talked to me that way for the reason you gave, they would say you are out of your mind. He said “no they wouldn't, and I don't care what anyone thinks”. So If you husband did this to you, what would you do? I am at a loss!


Wow!

Is this normal behavior for him? How often does this kind of thing happen?

I'd be stunned if my husband spoke to me that way any day regardless of anniversary or not. 

I'm also not meek or submissive (not saying you are either) so I'd probably either react verbally or more likely, take myself out to dinner. When I returned, we'd have a talk about anger management.


----------

